# Cutting stove pipe...



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Replacing the barrel stove stove pipe.

What is your preferred method/tool to get a nice, clean cut?

6" diameter.....24 gauge.

Thanks


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

The black pipe stuff?

Tin snips. 
Measure, layout and cut before it gets snapped into the round shape.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

jlhaslip said:


> The black pipe stuff?
> 
> Tin snips.
> Measure, layout and cut before it gets snapped into the round shape.


Yup...too late for that.:laughing:

I've got snips, fine-tooth metal jigsaw blade, cut-off wheel for both grinder and die-grinder, hacksaws....


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Chainsaw.:jester:



Really just like jlhaslip said work the best.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Randy Bush said:


> Chainsaw.:jester:
> 
> 
> 
> Really just like jlhaslip said work the best.


Cool. Should I brace it between my legs to hold it in place?


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Being you already snapped it together:whistling Can cut down the pipe with snips to your length then cut around. :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't know about 24 but 26 will often come apart if you press in on the seam at one end. Don't cut your fingers....


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Since it's in the round, I'd use a circular saw with abrasive blade. 

Take a sheet of paper, or light card board, & tightly wrap around pipe with about 1/2 circumference lap or so. Mark at edge of paper. 
When you go to cut, roll pipe towards you while cutting. Leave blade about 3/4" or so deep in cut. Much more, & you won't be able to guide it. Less & it will wander too much.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Snips. I usually just wrap my tape measure around it to trace a line.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Just a hunch...rough cut outside your line (hacksaw, sawsall, etc,) , then clean it up with snips.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Telescoping pipe.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Golden view said:


> Telescoping pipe.


The shortest length I could find was too tall when fully collapsed.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

MarkJames said:


> Just a hunch...rough cut outside your line (hacksaw, sawsall, etc,) , then clean it up with snips.


I like this idea.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I use my Milwaukee metal cutting circular saw to cut large diameter dust pipe all the time. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I use my Milwaukee metal cutting circular saw to cut large diameter dust pipe all the time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I don't have a Milwaukee metal cutting circular saw...:laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Robie said:


> I don't have a Milwaukee metal cutting circular saw...:laughing:


Treat it like spiral duct, cut it with a grinder and a zippy wheel.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I ended up using the jigsaw on the 4" piece to be cut off as a test first. It cut like butter. I used a Bosch T123X Progressive Metal blade. 

No vibration...followed the line beautifully and no burr to speak of. A little on the outside that emory cloth took care of in 30 seconds.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I know your done and I'm chiming in late, but since I cut lots of smoke pipe in galvy and stainless...a 4 1/2" grinder with metabo "slicer" blades are my go to when the pipe is already assembled or in laser weld form.

Cleaning up any burrs, my weapon of choice is a diamond drum wheel on a dremel. 

If your seams aren't locked yet, malco bulldogs or their metal shear drill attachment usually make quick work of it.


----------



## ofmanyone (Aug 3, 2016)

Due to the haphazard nature of using the wrong snips for the application. Consider cutting ½-1" long and then resnip to accurate length. That sliver of pipe is much easier to manage than 8" hanging off the waste side of the cut. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I use my Milwaukee metal cutting circular saw to cut large diameter dust pipe all the time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Same here. We are on our 4th shop setup, from 2,000 ft to 17,500 ft. A lot of pipe cut.

But....
Abrasive blades are about $5 ea, where as carbide metal blades run about $40.
I've done a lot with both.


----------

